
A sample of brilliance - charlysl
https://blog.acolyer.org/2018/01/30/a-sample-of-brilliance/
======
yoran
I have to say that this blog has become one of my favorite. It's a great way
to stay up-to-date with advancements in the field or to know about interesting
things from the past.

If you ever read this Adrian, please don't stop!

------
pesmhey
Did the javascript rendition of algorithm S match? It looks like it will add
any random int, regardless of whether or not it's already in the set, whereas
algorithm S checks that that random int does not exist in the set. Or have I
missed something?

------
fahadkhan
Seems like the distribution of S will be different to the the others. Guessing
the probability of picking card N is greater than picking a card less than N.
I haven't given it much thought.

------
godelmachine
This post totally flew off my head. Didn't even get a gist of what's going on.

